# New genus: Agnostopelma, with the description of two new species



## Zoltan (Mar 24, 2010)

This one looks interesting:

*Pérez-Miles, F. & D. Weinmann.* 2010. _Agnostopelma_: a new genus of tarantula without a scopula on leg IV (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). _The Journal of Arachnology_ *38*: 104-112.

*Abstract.* The new genus _Agnostopelma_ Pérez-Miles & Weinmann is proposed for the type species _Agnostopelma tota_ *n. sp.* and _Agnostopelma gardel_ *n. sp.* from Boyacá, Colombia. _Agnostopelma_ build shelters under stones at high elevation. The new genus is unusual in lacking tarsal scopulae on its posterior legs and in having few labial cuspules and short leg tarsi in females.

Originally posted by Martin Huber @ http://www.thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6301

P.S. picture of _Agnostopelma tota_ on Rick C. West's website: http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=896


----------



## Redneck (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow I like!! :drool:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 24, 2010)

Very interesting. They look dwarf-ish, are you at all aware of their max size, Zoltan?

Cass


----------



## Julia (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting!!  What exactly is the color of this one?  Looks to have a bit of a purple hue, but I know that flashes can be deceiving.


----------



## robd (Mar 24, 2010)

Heh, agnostopelma. I wonder how they chose that name. I agree though, they do look kind of dwarf-ish.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 24, 2010)

Couldn't remember my BTS password... the pic on birdspiders looks like somebody squeezed a whole L. parahybana into a smaller spider body.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 24, 2010)

To answer the questions, all answers are taken from the article:


Mack&Cass said:


> Very interesting. They look dwarf-ish, are you at all aware of their max size, Zoltan?
> 
> Cass


According to the article, the holotype male's body is 17.9 mm (without chelicerae and spinnerets), the prosoma (cephalothorax) is 8.5 mm; first leg 28.9 mm, fourth leg 32.3 mm long. The same values for the female paratype are: 24.1 mm (full body length without chelicerae and spinnerets), 11.1 mm (prosoma length), 22.2 mm (first leg), 25.1 mm (fourth leg).


Julia said:


> Interesting!!  What exactly is the color of this one?  Looks to have a bit of a purple hue, but I know that flashes can be deceiving.


_A. tota_: "Color: Cephalothorax, legs, and abdomen dorsally dark brown, ventrally lighter; longer hairs with lighter tips all over abdomen and legs."


robd said:


> Heh, agnostopelma. I wonder how they chose that name. I agree though, they do look kind of dwarf-ish.


Quote: _Agnostopelma_ (neuter) is a composition of two Greek words: _Agnostos_, which means ‘‘unknown’’ and _pelma_, which means ‘‘sole of the foot.’’ The name makes reference to the absence of scopulae on leg IV of this tarantula, which is unusual in Theraphosidae.

Hope that satisfies your curiosity. 

P.S. I have never seen a _L. parahybana_ with an opisthosoma this round-shaped.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Mar 24, 2010)

To use a tired, and worn out phrase...

Baby got back!


----------



## Moltar (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> P.S. I have never seen a _L. parahybana_ with an opisthosoma this round-shaped.


That's what I mean, it looks kind of like a "little person" version of an LP.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 24, 2010)

...looks kinda like this....hmm

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 25, 2010)

crawltech said:


> ...looks kinda like this....hmm
> 
> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


Do you mean these?

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/789.php
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/788.php

Those are _Agnostopelma tota_, the pictures on TarCan and in the article are indentical.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahh...sorry for the incomplete link:wall:.....my bad, but yes, i mean those....are they one in the same?, or a very close cuz


----------



## seanbond (Mar 26, 2010)

interesting lil spida


----------



## tarcan (Mar 26, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Ahh...sorry for the incomplete link:wall:.....my bad, but yes, i mean those....are they one in the same?, or a very close cuz



Like Zoltan mentionned, they are the same, they used my pictures in the description paper.

It is a very strange species in behavior. From high elevation, they are ridiculously slow... they even kick hair in slow motion, very funny to see!

The reason my site has not been updated in ages is that we are in the process of putting our new site online and I have stopped adding pictures and changing names on the current one. Hopefully soon the new one will be available.

Martin


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Martin,

I just noticed you are credited in the Acknowledgments section. Usually I see the copyright holder's name under the pictures in the legend.


----------



## tarcan (Mar 26, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> I just noticed you are credited in the Acknowledgments section. Usually I see the copyright holder's name under the pictures in the legend.


Zoltan, yes, no problem, there was no issue on my side in case my message was misinterpreted. I took these pictures when I visited Dirk a few years back and gave him the right to use any of them as he wishes.

Martin


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 26, 2010)

Martin, I thought of no issue whatsoever, it's just first I thought you were given permission to use the photos and not the other way around, until I found your name in the acknowledgments.


----------

